
Is there a service that can aggregate email from many accounts? - ThinkBeat
Hi, I need some advice or ideas<p>I have a lot of email accounts, with different domains and level of activity. Employers, clubs, side projects and so on. And I want to maintain a single &quot;universal inbox&quot; accessible from anywhere to handle them all.<p>Right now I am using GSuite for it, But it only allows me to add 5 extra accounts to be POP polled for emails. I have way more than 5.<p>Someone suggested I set up new Gmail accounts, and add 5 accounts to each of them, and daisy chain them until I have enough, I dont like this idea. Its messy.<p>I found Fastmail, and they allow me to add an unlimited (I am sure there is a limit but I wont reach it) number of accounts I can setup to be pulled into my Fastmail account.<p>Then I configured my main GMail to pull my Fastmail account and that works more or less, but Fastmail only polls email once an hour (per docs, in practice I have seen much longer delays). This is a huge problem, esp. if you are having an email exchange going on in close to real time. So that solution will not work either.<p>Then I decided to try good old fetchmail, I had used it before a long time ago to deliver email to my local Linux server. Then I can run it in cron every 5 minutes or so. Good idea.<p>I have setup fetchmail to pull my mail accounts, and that works find, but I am having real trouble being able to relay all the mail to my GSuite account.
Do I need to setup a local SMTP server just to relay the messages to Google? I would rather not do that since that is a lot of potential maintenance and security to keep up with.<p>Fetchmail appears per its documentation to be able to deliver to an external SMTP (using smtphost and smptname) but its not going well. It can deliver to my the unix box its running on without a problem.<p>Now I am not married to the fetchmail idea, I am open to any solution that gets me my emails faster than once an hour, and doesnt involve setting up a fat client on my desktop.
Ideas, and solutions welcome.
======
brudgers
Maybe run a Linux VM in 'the cloud' and use its desktop email client?

